# wie gehts / geht's



## jasminasul

Hola a todos.
Tengo esta frase en los subtítulos de una película. Una persona llega a una casa y dice:
*Wie gehts*? Wilkommen.
"Willkommen" está mal escrito, eso lo sé. Pero ¿es correcto Wie gehts?


----------



## Tonerl

jasminasul said:


> *Wie gehts*? Wilkommen.QUOTE]
> 
> _*Cómo estás? *_Bienvenido


----------



## jasminasul

Gracias, Tonerl. Also, ist "Wie gehts" richtig?


----------



## Tonerl

jasminasul said:


> Gracias, Tonerl. Also, ist "Wie gehts" richtig?


----------



## bwprius

Nadie ha pensado en explicar que, en realidad, Wie gehts lleva, frecuentemente, un apóstrofe? 

Wie geht's. 

Incluso, mi móvil me lo sugiere automáticamente.


----------



## Alemanita

Aus dem Duden:
Verwendung des Apostroph:

In den folgenden Fällen wird *üblicherweise kein* Apostroph gesetzt:
bei Verbindungen der Kurzform des Pronomens _es_ mit dem vorangehenden Wort – sofern das Lesen nicht erschwert wird.
ZUM BEISPIEL

Wie gehts (_auch:_ geht’s) dir?
Sie machte sichs (_auch:_ sich’s) bequem.
Wenns (_auch:_ Wenn’s) weiter nichts ist ...
_Aber eher:_ Sie weiß, wo’s langgeht.
Kann, muss aber nicht.

*En síntesis: se puede usar, pero no es obligatorio.*

Saludos.-


----------



## jasminasul

Eso es lo que quería saber, gracias a todos.


----------

